# How much is a rack of wood ??



## blkcloud (Nov 12, 2015)

I sold my first load of wood in 1984.. Had a guy come up to me one day and said.. How much is a "rack" of wood?? I guess I looked at him like he had 2 heads.. I was 16 at the time.. He asked me a couple more times .. Honestly , I didn't know what a rack was.. Finally I asked him what was a rack of wood.. He said 4 feet tall 2 feet wide and 8 feet long.. Lol


----------



## Landmark (Nov 12, 2015)

Ive never heard of a rack of wood but I have heard of a rick of wood.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 12, 2015)

landmark said:


> Ive never heard of a rack of wood but I have heard of a rick of wood.


Yup. It is a rick. Stick to a cord, a rick is an inaccurate measurement. A ******** one if you must know.


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 12, 2015)

A rick is not inaccurate. it is 1/3 of a cord 4ftx16inchesx8ft


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 12, 2015)

A rick is the same as a "face cord" in many areas. In Georgia it is illegal to sell or advertise wood for sale in any measurement than the cord or portions thereof. (or cubic feet)
Of course, this is widely ignored and I don't know anyone doing time for selling wood by the "stack" or "load" which are two common terms in advertisements. Buyer beware...


----------



## svk (Nov 12, 2015)

I've heard rick, rack, and rank used interchangeably. They are all BS. Wood is delivered by full cords or fractions thereof. And dont even get me started on the crooks who sell a 1/3 cord (face) as a cord of wood.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 12, 2015)

Nothing wrong with selling wood by stack or load if that's what it's sold as. Like a long log load is what it is. Might be 9 cords, might be 11, all depends on how the logs stack. Or a load of firewood just off the conveyor and not stacked. Pretty well impossible to know accurately how much wood there is... a big pile in a dump bed certainly looks like a ton of wood... that is until it's stacked!



fearofpavement said:


> A rick is the same as a "face cord" in many areas. In Georgia it is illegal to sell or advertise wood for sale in any measurement than the cord or portions thereof. (or cubic feet)
> Of course, this is widely ignored and I don't know anyone doing time for selling wood by the "stack" or "load" which are two common terms in advertisements. Buyer beware...


----------



## chucker (Nov 13, 2015)

I sell firewood in many different measurements, the most common form of measurement is in a cord(4'x4'x8' of 16" = 128 cf.) as well as 1/2 cds and the infamous "RICK" (1/3 cord) with no problems with customers/clients or mn. state laws...... how ever though I also sell boiler wood in measurements of truck load, whether it be a ranger load, a 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck load along with a 1 ton truck load? either way how it is sold, there needs to be an agreeable settlement between the buyer and seller for a sales to be just with the terminology of a "RICK" or any other wording to a price per volume.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 13, 2015)

Well wood here in Georgia is sold by all sorts of terms and measures. I don't lose sleep over it but it's against state law but the law is apparently not enforced so is essentially meaningless. I only sell it by cubic foot or cords and then have to convert that to "load" for people used to buying wood that way. I sell firewood but don't deliver it. That keeps sales to a minimum but it's too time consuming to deliver and stack wood. At least for me it is.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 13, 2015)

I have never seen anyone advertising or selling firewood by the rick,rack rook, rant or any other term, other than cord. It is against state law here as well and I suspect in most , if not all states, as well. Very few states have the manpower, funds or inclination to police it, until a complaint is filed. Then there is a good chance you will be paid a visit. Consumer fraud is usually taken quite seriously, most of the time. I do think most dealers give honest measures, from what I've seen.


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 13, 2015)

I like this definition

*Cord vs Face Cord vs Rick*
In some areas firewood is measured as a face cord or a rick. A face cord and a rick can mean different things depending on who you talk to but they are generally both the same thing. In most cases this would be any stack of wood that is 8 feet long and 4 feet high or any equivalent that would have a 32 square foot face.

The amount of wood in a rick or face cord will depend on how long the pieces are so these are not the most accurate firewood measurements. The standard length for firewood is often 16″ and a rick or face cord in that case would be 1/3 cord. If the pieces were 24″ long a rick or face cord would be 1/2 cord.

Without knowing the length of the pieces you won’t know how much wood you are getting when you order a rick or face cord. This is why some states like Oregon require firewood measurements to be in cords or fractions of cords when selling firewood.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2015)

That post should be a sticky!


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 13, 2015)

i sell an old grocery cart full for $20.


----------



## USMC615 (Nov 13, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i sell an old grocery cart full for $20.


Good one, lol.


----------



## Del_ (Nov 13, 2015)

How many pieces in a rack?


----------



## macattack_ga (Nov 13, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i sell an old grocery cart full for $20.



that's almost how i do it... (per 10 CF wheelbarrow load).
Has worked pretty good so far.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 13, 2015)

It's sold by the rick or rank around here. Just a stack that 4'x8' and length of around 16-18". 

It's not mysterious or evil, it just is what it is.


----------



## Fred Wright (Nov 13, 2015)

When I lived in VA wood sellers often sold to weekend burners in the DC 'burbs by the rack ~ 16" splits stacked 4 feet high and the width of a stake body bed. Was shy of a face cord but that's where the money was.


----------

